# MTB-Training im Sachsenwald -ganzjährig-



## Biker54 (28. Januar 2007)

Ich möchte jeden Samstag um 13:00 Uhr (je nach Witterungsverhältnissen) mit den MTB-Freunden eine Trainingstour durch den Sachsenwald machen. Ziel soll es sein, dass die MTB´ler sich gegenseitig und den Sachsenwald kennenlernen. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz ca. 300 m rechts nach dem Ortsausgangsschild Reinbek - Ohe in Richtung Sachsenwaldau. Fahrdauer ca. 1,5 - 2,0 Stunden. Sinnvoll ist eine Einteilung in Leistungsklassen, damit auch Jeder/Jede mitfahren kann. Ebenso soll die Technik nicht im Hintergrund stehen.Hier ist der Breitensportler gefragt. Der Spaß soll unbedingt an erster Stelle stehen. Im Sommer werden wir die Trainingszeiten neu festlegen. Für 2007 ist u. a. die Teilnahme an diversen CTF´s geplant oder anderen Sportveranstaltungen.

Kontakt: Dieter Skodda, MTB-Fachwart des BSV Hamburg (Sparte Radsport), Tel.: 0173-6129538, [email protected]


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Februar 2007)

Moin!

Frage: Findet das Training IMMER, bei JEDEM Wetter statt?

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker54 (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo Manni,

vielen Dank für Deine Zeilen und Fotos. Habe mich sehr darüber gefreut. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns am Samstag beim Training sehen. 
Das Training findet bei jedem Wetter statt.
Bin vom Rennrad auf´s Mountainbike umgestiegen. MTB gefällt mir besser.

Gruß
Dieterhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif


----------



## GFreude (6. Februar 2007)

Na na na!

Wer will denn da Fremdfahren?

hiho


Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Frage: Findet das Training IMMER, bei JEDEM Wetter statt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Februar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Na na na!
> 
> Wer will denn da Fremdfahren?
> 
> hiho



Horizont erweitern, Günni!

@Dieter: werde versuchen am Samstag dabei zu sein! Vielleicht kann ich auch noch einige Leute motivieren... 

Gruß,
Manni

P.S. Bist Du heute Abend in Harburg bei Trenga.De ?


----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2007)

Was gibts bei Trenga?


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Februar 2007)

Da ist heute Abend ab 19.00 Uhr ein Lehrgang Schaltung/Bremsen. Wird vom Betriebssportverband Hamburg ausgerichtet und findet dort im Fahrradcenter statt. Ist ganz interessant, ich habe schon einen Lehrgang (Laufräder einspeichen ) besucht.


----------



## herrderringel (14. März 2007)

Moin moin!

Wer ist denn nächsten Samstag am Start??? Ich bin jedenfalls wieder dabei, falls mir kein Gelenkbus in die Quere kommt. Vielleicht sollte man auch mal die ganzen Leute aus den anderen Sachsenwald-Threads kontaktieren, damit nich immer alle allein durch den dunklen Wald wuseln müssen.

Bis denne

DerHerrderRingel


----------



## Biker54 (14. März 2007)

Hallo Jörg,

leider kann ich an diesem Samstag nicht, da unsere Tochter (7) Geburtstag feiert.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## herrderringel (16. März 2007)

Hey!

Wo versteckt ihr euch alle?!?!
Geht denn vielleicht was am Sonntag? Nur mal so,als Idee?

In der Hoffnung auf zahlreiche Antworten

DerHerrderRingel


----------



## spotti (16. März 2007)

hallo
hab gerade dass forum entdeckt und radel auch öfters an der bille lang.
ich würde vieleicht auch kommen,
aber nur wenn auch wirklich stattfindet!
also kann hier jemand sicher sagen, dass morgen gefahren wird?
mfg spotti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (18. März 2007)

Hallo Spotti!

Das tut mir leid, habe deine nachricht nicht mehr rechtzeitig erhalten, bin am freitag gleich nach der arbeit mit sack und pack aufs land verschwunden. vielleicht hast du ja trotzdem noch lust am nächsten wochenende mitzufahren. Dann kann man ja vielleicht auch nummern tauschen für alle fälle. bis dahin 

i'll see you in the dirt

derherrderringel


----------



## herrderringel (22. März 2007)

Hallo!

neues wochenende, neues glück! das wetter soll ja wieder trockener werden, wie schaut's denn aus mit 'ner schönen tour am samstag oder sonntag?
die wege sind auch bestimmt schön aufgeweicht!! wenn das nicht trainiert...
würd mich määchtig freuen, mich nicht allein schmutzig machen zu müssen.
bis denne

derherrderringel


----------



## topof (21. Mai 2011)

Noch jemand aktiv?


----------



## Catsoft (21. Mai 2011)

Guckst du http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397222&page=48


----------

